# Results of Custom Cast Alumilite pen blanks for a Kitless Pen



## JPMcConnel (Nov 20, 2014)

I love working with alumilite for kitless pens because it can be turned consistently and threads well. It has a polishing protocol that once mastered gives excellent results. Alumilite can also be cast in as many colors as you have imagination to try. I have been working with Bob Dupras to come up with a particular color combination in alumilite that emphasizes pale blue and bright copper. Key to this effort is to have large areas of nice pale blue to emphasize contrast with the copper. I think the result has come out rather nice.


----------



## magier412 (Nov 20, 2014)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## birddog (Nov 20, 2014)

Stunning combination of colors and craftsmanship!
Well done!


----------



## William Menard (Nov 21, 2014)

absolutely beautiful, may I ask, where does one learn the art of kitless pens? I there a guide to with step by step and a list of materials needed to make such a pen? TIA


----------



## gbpens (Nov 21, 2014)

Love that copper. Beautiful piece.


----------



## OZturner (Nov 21, 2014)

Glorious Pen James,
Superb Blank, 
Excellent Proportions, Profile, Fit and Finish.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow that is just beautiful. I love the shape of this pen. The blank is just awesome. Great job.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 21, 2014)

I love it.. beautiful

Donovan


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 21, 2014)

That's an awesome pen.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 21, 2014)

An amazing pen, great craftsmanship.


----------



## Big (Nov 21, 2014)

Good grief, that is beautiful. Awesome job with the colors and casting. Super nice.


----------



## BSea (Nov 21, 2014)

This was a really fun blank project for me.  Pat is great to work with on color selection.  This pen came about because I sent him some PR experimental blanks I had done a while back. We talked about a few tweaks to the colors, and this pen was the result. I really like the use of the dark blue accents on the finial and ring at the end of the section.

Pat told me that for some reason the colors in the posted pictures weren't the same as when he sent them to me.  And I think he's right.  These pictures are a little closer to the actual colors.  I did nothing to touch them up.

The 1st picture shows the pen next to the PR blank I sent him. The PR blank is unturned, so the colors are not as defined.  It has a touch of silver that we didn't use in the alumilite.





Here is another picture that Pat shows in the 1st post.  I just put it in to show the color difference.


----------



## znachman (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful work.....:embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------



## Janster (Nov 21, 2014)

BSea said:


> This was a really fun blank project for me.  Pat is great to work with on color selection.  This pen came about because I sent him some PR experimental blanks I had done a while back. We talked about a few tweaks to the colors, and this pen was the result. I really like the use of the dark blue accents on the finial and ring at the end of the section.
> 
> Pat told me that for some reason the colors in the posted pictures weren't the same as when he sent them to me.  And I think he's right.  These pictures are a little closer to the actual colors.  I did nothing to touch them up.
> 
> ...


  ..I actually like his first photos better and IF the "Pale Blue" was a Bright White I really believe that would put it out in Never Never land as far as OUTSTANDING! Very  nice work by both parties! Well done.....Jan


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great pen and great blank!


----------



## MikeL (Nov 22, 2014)

That blank definitely makes that pen one of a kind. Very unique. Great job.


----------

